

X86_64 Assembly Language and Shellcoding on Linux - nkurz
http://www.pentesteracademy.com/course?id=7

======
acqq
Strangely it seems there are better resources on the internet helping to learn
to write viruses on 64-bits than to learn writing a good 64-bits code for
other purposes.

~~~
adamnemecek
probably because virus writers/analysts are the only group of people who spend
significant parts of their job screwing around in assembly.

~~~
tptacek
Yes. And it's been like this since the early 1990s, when a good chunk of all
the people who bought the MASM bible did so to learn how to write viruses.

------
adi0x90
Went through the videos. Really nice stuff.

